# SentraDragon's B13



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey, check out the pics of my car and tell me what you think. Some of the shadows are bad so you don't get the best view though. Check them out here at printroom.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool looking interior. What size subs are those?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

where's the dragon sticker, dood??


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

> Cool looking interior. What size subs are those?


They're 10 inch



> where's the dragon sticker, dood??


It is right over my back light in the center of the window, I'll have to take a better picture and then I'll post that one too.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

are you the one that has the under chassis.. brace..???


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

no Phatty I'm not the one, by the way, did you have trouble installing your Syndicate grill cuz mine is too big. Also how did you mod your trunk like that?


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

I got one under my B13

_______________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------

